
Noisebridge Hackerspace in SF Battles Rising Rent, Threat of Lease Expiring - jdshutt
https://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Noisebridge-Hackerspace-in-San-Francisco-Battle-Rising-Rent-Face-Threat-of-Lease-Expiring-466883363.html
======
drallison
Noisebridge is a significant Bay Area resource. It is disturbing to learn that
Noisebridge and the Techshops are at risk. Hackerspaces are an important
component in the creative ecosystem.

------
tarr11
Related, sadly:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15718470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15718470)

